# Another molting question



## Chessiegirl (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello!

I am new here, please see my post in introductions.  

Anyways, might as well jump right into it, hey? I have searched the forum endlessly, as well as many places on the internet, and have had no luck, so please excuse me if I have missed out a blatant post that explains this in detail, but I was wondering if there is some kind of comprehensive list of times of approximate moulting stages?

My Chinese nymphs are just over 2 weeks old. When should I be expecting them to moult? And then, after that, when should I be expecting them to moult after *that*, and so on?

Thanks so much for your help!

Oh, and P.S...when should I be expecting them to start eating each other? Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2007)

If kept together they will start eating each other probably any day now. Feeding them well may slow it down but won't stop it.

There is no set time frame that a mantis will molt. It depends on many factors. If they are two weeks they should be molting anyday now. Basically they will molt when they do. Welcome to the site.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 25, 2007)

My mantises had their first molt when one month old. After that, it was every 2 weeks or faster.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2007)

> My mantises had their first molt when one month old. After that, it was every 2 weeks or faster.


A month is extreme. Usually it is much sooner than that.


----------



## Chessiegirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Great, thanks for the replies!

I will be expecting them to molt any day now then. Do they need any extra care besides misting and feeding? Also, how much bigger will they get when they have molted? Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2007)

You will be able to see a difference in their size easily.


----------

